# Can Calcium Deficiency Be Reversed?



## wayne scott (Oct 23, 2010)

I got a trio of Azureus from someone who didn't want them anymore, And I think all three of them have calcium deficiency (from what I have read). They all are very clumsy when they move and they have the fainting goat syndrome, if they get scared their legs lock up and fall over. Non of them stand like a normal Tinc either they are all fat and lay on their bellies. So my question is over time with dusting can this be reversed or at least minimized?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You could look into Repashy's Rescue-Cal. Repashy Superfoods :: RETAIL :: By Product Name :: RescueCal Plus :: RescueCal + 150g BAG - Repashy Ventures - Distributor Center
Of course you need to make sure they are getting vitamin D, too, or the calcium is useless.


----------



## wayne scott (Oct 23, 2010)

ok, but does having a calcium deficiency cause any permeant damage or will they return normal, because right now it just seems like there is something wrong with their legs when they hop and walk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It depends exactly on what is going on with the frogs. It is probable that they have multiple deficiencies since most supplements provide more than one vitamin... 
If the calcium deficiency was sufficient to result in deformation of any of the bones, that and any impact it has on feeding or movement cannot be fixed. The seizures can be resolved once there is sufficient calcium to sustain muscle movement but as I noted above expect there to be multiple issues with the frogs. 

Ed


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

Calcium deficiencies such as what you describe happen in GROWING animals, not adult animals, and thus if the bones aren't calcium-rich growing up there is no way to reverse the deformities that occur because of it. Chemically speaking you can help the frog regain a balance of its chemicals it needs for metabolism and so on but no, you cannot fix the problems you have described.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

spawn said:


> Calcium deficiencies such as what you describe happen in GROWING animals, not adult animals, and thus if the bones aren't calcium-rich growing up there is no way to reverse the deformities that occur because of it. Chemically speaking you can help the frog regain a balance of its chemicals it needs for metabolism and so on but no, you cannot fix the problems you have described.


Sounds like what Ed said...6 months ago!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Dead thread ARISE!! I, thread necromancer command you!


----------

